# dog food costs



## tyler (Dec 2, 2008)

how much do you spend on dog food and what brand is it?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

FROMM brand, $44 for a 30 lb BAG, 23 for a 15lb bag. The dogs eat (mostlly the piggo puppy) 45 lbs a month so with wtih tax it ends up being about $70 a month.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

California Natural Chicken Meal and Rice. $41 for a 30lb bag.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

I feed raw...costs about $3/day to feed two GSDs (both about 65 lbs).


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I was feeding 4 cups per day of Solid Gold Barking At The Moon kibble, mixed with roughly half a can of Sold Gold for my picky and somewhat sickly 2 year old. My other 2 dogs were getting the same kibble, with a teaspoon of canned mixed in to make them feel like they were getting the tasty stuff, too. I was spending about $160 a month on food.
But the supplier for Barking At The Moon had a bobble and wasn't able to provide it to this region for a bit. So I went back to Eagle Pack Select Holistics kibble, and continued to add the canned food to entice my picky guy to eat. The Eagle Pack is slightly less expensive, so my costs have dropped to roughly $140-$150 a month to fed 3 dogs.
The kibble is running about $49 for a 30 lb. bag and I am paying $1.39 per can. 
Sheilah


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I feed Canidae ALS. It is $43.05 for a 35lb bag. A bag lasts roughly a month or so. I never really pay attention to exactly how long it lasts, since it really doesn't matter. No matter how long a bag lasts, I STILL have to buy more before I run out.

I am feeding 2 GSDs and 1 40lb Cattle Dog mix. None of mine eat more than 2 2/3 cups a day.

I don't feed canned food.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Kibble: Orijen Senior -- $52/bag

Raw: Primal Grinds -- $10/5 pound tube 
Nature's Variety Patties -- $16/6 pound bag (I just use this for snacks at night and the price includes a $5 coupon)

I also add all kinds of fresh foods and canned food (Nature's Variety) for Chama. Rafi also gets cooked grains, sweet potatoes, potatoes and veggies mixed with his raw food.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

i use a few different brands:

orijen 6 fish: $68/29.7 lbs
acana pacifica: $58/i think it's a 30 lb bag
nature's variety instinct: $52/25.3 lbs (i haven't bought a new bag of NV in a few months, so hopefully they haven't raised the price!)

i also feed raw and average around $1.50-2.00 a pound for meat, and add canned fish ($1.50-2.00/can), sardines ($0.99/can), eggs, garlic, zucchini, sweet potatoes, merrick canned food ($2.50/can)


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I was feeding Canidae Grain Free ALS and it was abut 45 - 48 bucks per 35lb bag, it would last about a month, I had to switch not too long ago though because the Canidae kibble was too small and my dogs were choking it up, so I moved them to EVO Red Meat Grain Free Large Kibble, and they both are doing wonderfully on it, they love the flavor as well, however, the down side to EVO is that I am playing about 70 bucks for a 28lb bag, and it lasts just one month between the two of them. I will pay the price because I love how both my dogs are reacting to the food.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Also wanted to add that while I don't feed canned food, my dogs do get some of whatever I eat also. But since I am buying it for ME, I don't keep track of cost.
(Though they don't get it on their kibble, in my house kibble MUST be eaten plain. )


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Right now Chico is eating Innova EVO Red Meat. A 28.6 pound bag lasts a little over two months. The regular price is a little over $60 including tax, but I buy it when it is on sale for $47.99, and also when I have the $2.00 off coupon. So, I pay $45.99+tax. The store I purchase it from send me an EVO coupon via email every month, and they usually have it on sale once a month, so I just time it right to get the good price.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

RAW fed, supplement w/ kibble TOTW at $45 for 30# and raw runs about $4 to 5 a day for three dogs~this includes supplements. I am fostering and he is eating raw/kibble. I hope to have his new owners keep up, but won't bet the farm on it!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Solid Gold, Hund-N-Flocken, very happy customer. We get a 33# bag for approx. $46 - $48.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

canidae chicken and rice formula..it costs me about 30 bucks for a 33lb bag and lasts about a month..? (i think thats how big the bag is, all i know is it costs me 30 bucks)


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody gets California Natural and I think it's $45ish. Don't really notice since I get it, pay for it, and he eats it. He has to be on that formula because he's practically allergic to everything and that food is about the only thing he's not allergic to. It takes about 2 months to go through.
Isa eats Innova and that's almost $50 I think. Again, I just get them both at the same time, pay for it, and leave. Never really looked at how much their food costed.


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

Natural Balance 42.99/33lbs...and I supplement with Raw


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am feeding Canidae ALS, $45 for a 44 pound bag. I bought ten bags the other day. I feed about two bags a week. My boys eat 4 cups a day to 4 1/2 cups a day. Most of my girls eat 3 cups a day, to 3 1/2 cups a day, Whitney eats four.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Jax gets:

Orijen 6 Fish 30 lb bag about $75.00 a month for one dog. Pricey but quite happy with how well she is doing on it (keep in mind I'm in Canada so I think it is more expensive up here for just about everything!).

Brodie gets:

Raw (recently switched over again from GO! Salmon, which was about $70/ 30 lb bag)
With raw, the price varies depending on what I'm feeding, but generally on raw it averages about 110.00/month for him. (Again, keeping in mind up here for whole chickens we pay about $4-5/lb, turkey necks etc $1-2/lb, beef, lamb, bison, etc way more than the chicken costs







).


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Nutro Natural Choice Venison. I usually pay around $36 plus tax for a 30 pound bag. I have quite a few coupons that help out with the cost of this food. W/o using coupons it would be $42 plus tax for a 30 pound bag.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Nature's Logic....Hang on let me get my spreadsheet out








All Nature's Logic - Chicken	24.60	$41.99 bag $1.11 per day
Nature's Logic - Lamb	24.60	$51.99 bag $1.41 per day
Nature's Logic - Venison	24.60	$64.99 bag $1.33 per day

Obviously he won't get Venison as often









Dante is doing stellar on this food
http://www.natureslogic.com/


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

Right now we are just buying the small (6lb) bag of Chicken Soup for Lexi, so that is $10 a bag, plus she gets Iams wet puppy food mixed with that and that sells for .98 cents a can. We'll have to switch to the bigger bag soon and that runs $24 for an 18 lb bag.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My guys get TOTW Pacific Stream, which is $45 for a 30lb bag and they go through a bag in slightly less than a month.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I just bought Origin Large Breed Puppy and paid $66.00 + taxes for a bag. Why is this product so expensive in Canada for a product made in Canada? I don't get it.

I figure that this bag will last me just over a month.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Taste of the Wild. We rotate through all 3 formulas. Cost at the store is $45-$47 per bag (though we get it for $31/bag). 30lb bags. With 6 dogs, one 30lb bag lasts just under a week.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MaryWI just bought Origin Large Breed Puppy and paid $66.00 + taxes for a bag. Why is this product so expensive in Canada for a product made in Canada? I don't get it.
> 
> I figure that this bag will last me just over a month.


Mary

You may want to look at the New Acana Grain Free Formula, From Champion Pet Foods the makers of Orijen.
Lower in Protein 33% & 34%, and in the PRAIRIE HARVEST & PACIFICA low Calcium 1.3% & 1.4%.
Both would be equally good for Puppies as well as Adults.

I'm getting the *Prairie Harvest Dog *for $54, saving $10 a bag over (Orijen Adult) & $12 a bag (Orijen Large Puppy).
One bag lasts for just over 2 weeks (1 Adult & 1 Puppy).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

California Natural Lamb and Rice or Herring and Potato. 30lb bag, $45. I can also get 30lb Nature's Variety Prairie for $35 (at cost) from the breeder.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes I did see them at Global Pet Foods but I was not prepared to try is as I had decided to try Orijen LBP and just finished my sample bags. I will keep it in mind when if I need to switch again. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Deejays_OwnerI'm getting the *Prairie Harvest Dog *


What ever you do, don't read that too fast, I really don't think that Brian is feeding Prairie Dogs!








Are you??


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I had just switched over to TOTW at the beginning of December b/c of itchies and will be rotating all three formulas when we get things in check.

At $36.99/30lb bag and no canned food, it's a better deal than when I fed Canidae ALS supplemented with Canidae Canned. Oh, and Phoenix actually eats all of the food in his bowl now, so no more tossing out uneaten food.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I feed a partial raw diet along with Kibble.

Eagle Pack-$30.29 for a 30 lb. bag

I go through 2 bags with 2 dogs a month.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I switched from Natural Balance to TOTW and Havoc got really bad gas. So back to NB we went although I changed formulas within the brand. Right now feeding NB AMP at $42 for a 33# bag. One bag lasts 3 dogs about 2 weeks.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

We feed Native, level 2. It is $39 per 40 lb. bag and we go through about 2 bags/month for 3 large dogs. We are really happy with the food and so are the dogs.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

I have 8 german shepherds and you just don't .....want to know how much I spend!!!! Kibble is about $45.00 for 35 lbs and raw is around 75 cents to $1.00 a pound. 

I hate to do the math I keep encouraging them to catch a deer or a wild turkey but all they catch are rabbits and moles )


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Crooked CreekI I keep encouraging them to catch a deer or a wild turkey but all they catch are rabbits and moles )


Can you send them out here....I've got one heck of a mole problem and Phoenix completely ignores them, even when they run in front of him while I'm mowing. I'll pay your food bill for a year if you can help me out!!!!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Currently Rocky is on Nature's Recipe Lamb and Brown Rice. A 40lb bag lasts 4 - 6 weeks depending on how many extras he gets. I dont want to know what the food bill for 8 dogs is. I bet it is worse than three teenagers LOL


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Diana-my friend is coming to upstate New York to pick up her new working line pup "Gator" I could send one of my girls with her....but how deep is the snow right now? If too deep moles won't be around!!!!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

DSudd ...
I have a teenage boy too.... so I am really in deep on the food bill. Just tonight I had to say "again" you know your father hasn't eaten yet...how about saving some for him since HE is still at work! My son is 6'2" with size 13 shoes!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildTaste of the Wild. We rotate through all 3 formulas. Cost at the store is $45-$47 per bag (though we get it for $31/bag). 30lb bags. With 6 dogs, one 30lb bag lasts just under a week.


Chris I do the same as you, rotate the three flavors, it lasts a week for mine and I buy it where I buy my hay for 38.95 a bag. I also occasionally feed Canidae 30lbs for 30.95 and the little terriers get Barking at the Moon 15lbs for 26.95.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

$62.99/35lbs Holistic Blend - last two dogs 1mos. Plus RAW, approx $2.25/lb (actually started to track) depending on the variety available. Right now chicken breast is very pricey and since I buy them RAW when I buy dh meat and he deosn't eat dark meat, beef is still around $1.99 cut and wrapped from the butcher, no pork, we got some free venison, a good deal on cornish hens, salmon and shrimp around Christmas so that all helps keep the costs so low.
Now $35/15lbs of Royal Canine cat food, plus RAW for the cats, considering I buy 3 bags a month, they are the expensive animals


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

India has been eating two different brands of kibble mixed together. She was getting Innova mixed with Blue Buffalo Wilderness/Nature's Logic Chicken or Venison/Nature's Variety Salmon. Poop has been a little soft since switching to the salmon kibble, so I'm going back to BB Wilderness. 

Right now it's on sale at Complete Petmart, $44.88 for 26 pounds, but I get $5 coupons most months, so it will be $39.88 for 26 pounds. Innova just keeps going up and up and the bag size went from 33 pounds down to 30 pounds--sale price at CPM is $49.88; even with a $2 coupon it's $1.70 per pound with tax. 

So I've just ordered a bag of Healthwise Chicken and Oatmeal active adult (also made by Natura, makers of Innova) and it will be $39.99 plus tax for 35 pounds. Mixed with the BB Wildnerness, it will average out to $1.42 per pound including tax. India goes through about 30 pounds of kibble per month.

~Kristin


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I feeD min NB ultra $45 w/tax for 33 lb bag 
which I buy once a month 
2 dogs both over 100 lbs each get 2 cups a day No canned food 
some milk bones
so in general I spend $80 total a month on each for food and treats


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

After reading some of these posts, I am SO glad I have "easy keepers". I go thru less food in a month for 2 1/2 dogs than a lot of foks do for 1 dog! (I said 2 1/2 dogs because Wrangler is only 19 inches tall and 40lbs, so roughly 1/2 the weight of an "average" GSD.)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Havoc will never be an easy keeper. He eats what Kayos and Max eat combined!

Kayos is a pretty easy keeper.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Crooked CreekDiana-my friend is coming to upstate New York to pick up her new working line pup "Gator" I could send one of my girls with her....but how deep is the snow right now? If too deep moles won't be around!!!!


DANG!!!! I've got about 6 inches of snow with a decent crust under some of it.

Some of my mole mounts are above the snow though....Is she a digger????? I can snowblow the area of mole infestation for her!!! I am willing to do my part! Of course, Phoenix will watch everything with amused interest... sigh......


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Last evening I bought a 28.6 pound bag of EVO Red Meat, and paid $49.12, including tax. The regular price has gone up to $64.95, for Red Meat, and $59.95 for Regular. I was very happy to get it for that price!


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

Taste of the Wild pacific stream $43 + tax for 30# bag--every week! I have 4 dogs (listed below).


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

How much are you feeding?? I go thru a bag a week, but I'm feeding more dogs than that. Granted some get more than others, others more active. None are overweight or too skinny. Down here I get it for about 38 a bag


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcI feeD min NB ultra $45 w/tax for 33 lb bag
> which I buy once a month
> 2 dogs both over 100 lbs each get 2 cups a day No canned food
> some milk bones
> so in general I spend $80 total a month on each for food and treats


Your dogs weigh over 100#?










None of my dog seem to be "easy keepers", unfortunately, so I always tend to overfeed. 

5 of them are on a combo of Raw and Innova Evo original. Evo out here goes for about $48-50 per 28.6lb. bag. I buy in bulk, so I pay $40 a bag. I also pay $9.20/40lbs of chicken backs, which is what they get for Raw. They go through about 120# of raw and 5 bags of Evo per month.

My special needs dog eats Orijen 6 Fish and Primal Raw grinds. I pay $63 for a 29# bag of the Orijen, which lasts him about 3 weeks-a month. I also pay anywhere from $7-14 for 5lbs tubes of raw.

The foster dogs and K9's in training just got switched over to Healthwise Chicken & Oatmeal Active Adult. I think it normally sells for about $40-45 for a 35# bag. I pay $30 for a 35# bag. I ordered 5 bags for 4 dogs, so we'll see how much they actually go through.

Needless to say, my dog food bill every month isn't usually any less than $500.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: BritneyPYour dogs weigh over 100#?


Dawn's GSD is a 3 year old male, he's tallish and a big boned DDR with a head the size of a basketball. I've met him several times, he's not fat just a tremendous beefcake. Haven't met her lab but she's a rescue from a bad bad situation, having seen the pictures I'd say she's big but not big enough to qualify as sausage with legs.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WHow much are you feeding?? I go thru a bag a week, but I'm feeding more dogs than that. Granted some get more than others, others more active. None are overweight or too skinny. Down here I get it for about 38 a bag


2 of them are 60 lbs, the other 2 are 85lbs... 
They eat out of one of theseFEEDER 
--the large one--everyone shares--no food aggression-(they learned from day 1 that it's MY food & I let them have it)

well see I buy a bag every week because generally I get 9-10 days out of a bag.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

That's why. They are free fed.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

The funny thing is I don't know when they eat it..I hear some crunching before I go to bed, but they lay down when I do & generally they hang around me all day.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BritneyPYour dogs weigh over 100#?
> ...


That's for the clarification.







100# just seems like a BIG dog.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BritneyPYour dogs weigh over 100#?
> ...


Thanks Jenn!!!

Brady and Missy are all Muscle and are not over weight by any means all they do is run on 2 acres that we have
Brady's sire weighed 120lbs so I think I am ok!!
Yes Missy was rescued and she is awesome if anyone has problems with this PM me


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

Pro Plan, Chicken and Rice, 
usually 35-42 per bag 

I buy 6 bags at a time, and the store gives 15% off for bulk purchase


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Katie and Titan both get 4 cups of food per day. 2 in the morning, 2 at night, per the bag. Both are at a good weight, Katie about 75 lbs at Titan is at around 62. We go through 3 bags a month I think, at $50 a bag, $160 a month with tax.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Juli gets 1 2/3 cups Orijen Adult twice a day which is about 375g/day. A 30lb bag (29.7lb I think) should last 36 days and costs $56 including sales tax.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Ava gets 3 cups a day, divided into two meals per day. I will give her extra if we are going for a long run. She is eating Nutro and I pay around $42 for a 30 pound bag. Cooper is on Solid Gold Wolf King and he gets 4 cups a day and that bag is around $53 a bag and that will last right at a month.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

We feed raw, for my 45 lb dog and grocery store prices, I think we're around $25-$30 a month (cheaper than before now that Publix dropped their chicken quarter prices), give or take depending on if I get extra goodies or any freebies. I'm sure we could do this even cheaper if I had a freezer and bought in bulk.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Sheba eats Nature's Variety Instinct dry or Wellness Core. I don't even remember what they cost. She does well on both of them so it just depends on whether I go to the local pet supply or the big highway store.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

geez, where to start?? well, i have 5 dogs. i do wellness core reduced fat kibble, i just got a freebie bag of orijin adult at the dog show from one of my distributors (i work at a pet nutrition center), don't think i'll switch. the fat is pretty high in the orijen compared to the core and some of my clan are chunkers. i do some natural balance and some ziwi peak canned. i also do a freeze dried raw called afs (all food service), which is all organ meat freeze dried, and the nature's variety patties and medallions for dinner with sometimes raw beef marrow bones as a teeth cleaner since i don't do the prey model raw for their teeth. that's the only down side to the premade raw. they don't get to crunch on the bone so i substitute. i pay almost 60.00 for a 26 #'er of core, around 16.00 a bag for my patties and same for the medallions, 20 something for my case of canned stuff, but i get 15 percent off of that, so it's not too bad. i would say a few hundred a month.


----------

